# Recessed lighting in drop ceiling



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

I am planning on installing recessed lighting in my basement, along with a drop ceiling. What is the best way to do this? How do you determine the level at which to install the recessed lighting to make sure it will be flush with the drop ceiling?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

First layout where the lights are to be installed. Cut the holes in the panels at ground level for convenience.
Lay ceiling panel in position. Install fixture with the included supports to the ceiling grid. 
Inside the fixture you will see two or three screws that are positioned in slots. Loosen these screws and you will see that the fixture body can be raised or lowered. Adjust the fixture body either up or down until it is flush with the ceiling panel. Tighten the adjusting screws securely. Now you can wire them up.
Note: Only install the ceiling panels that contain the fixtures. It makes it much easier since you will have lots of room to work. When everything is complete, including the wiring, then install the rest of the panels with CLEAN hands.

Note: When adjusting the fixture via the screws and slots, it is better to be a little higher than lower on the ceiling panel. The covers for these fixtures are designed to lay flush on the ceiling panel. They also move up and down.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I would just lay all wiring without any fixture ... then the ceiling... then the light fixture using those can stay on the panel without any attachment to joist.... for simplicty sake...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

Many recess cans now have notches on the ends of the legs so that you can clip them on the grid. 
Also, use tie-wire from the light to the ceiling above. If, God forbid, there is ever a fire, Firefighters will rip that ceiling down to make sure no fire is above. They don't want lights crashing down on them.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

KUIPORNG.....The NEC does not allow recessed lighting fixtures to be supported by the ceiling panels.

JohnJ0906.....Your idea is a good one. However, you will not see it done often. Especially in a residential setting.


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! Nice description JV, I appreciate that!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

J. V. said:


> JohnJ0906.....Your idea is a good one. However, you will not see it done often. Especially in a residential setting.


Not my idea-its the Code.
That said, no I don't see it much on jobs that weren't inspected.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

JohnJ0906....Could you point me to the NEC article on the support requirement. I must be missing someting.....Thanks John


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

Can you guys tell me if I should use regular 6" recessed light can or "shallow" 6" recessed light can?

Thansk!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

J. V. said:


> JohnJ0906....Could you point me to the NEC article on the support requirement. I must be missing someting.....Thanks John


 
Building code, although around here the electrical inspectors will inforce it. 

Also, NEC 314.23(C)

_edit to add - _300.11(A)(1) and (2)


----------

